# Rolladen die x.te



## Maexle (25 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Max und komme aus der Nähe von Augsburg,
vor etwa drei Stunden die "Logo!Soft" installiert, bis dahin hatte ich mit SPS noch nichts zu tun.
 Nun habe ich ein wenig probiert und gelesen. Dabei bin ich auf eine Steuerung hier im Forum gestoßen, da viel mir auf das dort ein UDF (hoffe das ist richtig) verwendet worden ist. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann in einem UDF eine "Schaltung" verkleinert werden (laienhaft ausgedrückt).

Ich habe nun eine Schaltung erstellt, und wollte diese in die UDF einfügen, dies gelingt aber nicht, da die Ein und Ausgänge nicht verfügbar seien. Könnt Ihr mir damit weiterhelfen.

Anhang anzeigen Rollo_auf_ab.lsc.pdf



Konkret möchte ich:

15 Rolläden/Jalousien -- 6 im EG 9 im OG steuern 
jeden Raum seperart (im Raum) 
pro Geschoss möchte ich jeweils die Geschosse einzeln und das ganze Haus ansteuern "Zentralschalter" 


Könnt ihr mir in etwa sagen was die Hardware (Logo + Erweiterungen) kosten wird?


Vielen Dank
Max


----------



## Passion4Automation (25 August 2018)

Hi,

also ein Angebot bekommst von mir nicht. Kannst du dir aber selbst ausrechnen. Pro Rollo oder Raffstore brauchst du zwei digitale Ein und Ausgänge. Für die Ausgänge brauchst du noch Koppelrelais, am besten 16 A wegen Motorspitzenstrom.

Jetzt kannst du die Anzahl berechnen und kucken was du Logo Module brauchst 

Einen Tipp: 
Falls du lernfähig bist, dann nimm bei deiner Anzahl von Antrieben KNX oder eine Wago SPS. Falls du es unbedingt mit Logo machen willst dann brauchst du mehere Logos.

Deine PDF kann ich nicht öffnen.

Gruß


----------



## Maexle (25 August 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Ich wäre aber auch mit den Listenpreisen zufrieden. Es gibt ja eine schier unüberschaubare Vielfalt an Logos und Erweiterungen.
die PDF ist keine PDF sondern eine .lsc --> umbennen .pdf entfernen.

Gibt es von WAGO auch eine kostenlose Software zum Testen?


----------



## hucki (25 August 2018)

Maexle schrieb:


> Nun habe ich ein wenig probiert und gelesen. Dabei bin ich auf eine Steuerung hier im Forum gestoßen, da viel mir auf das dort ein UDF (hoffe das ist richtig) verwendet worden ist. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann in einem UDF eine "Schaltung" verkleinert werden (laienhaft ausgedrückt).
> 
> Ich habe nun eine Schaltung erstellt, und wollte diese in die UDF einfügen, dies gelingt aber nicht, da die Ein und Ausgänge nicht verfügbar seien. Könnt Ihr mir damit weiterhelfen.


Mit UDFs kann man keine Schaltung verkleinern.
Sie dienen zum mehrfachen Verwenden eines Schaltungsteils.


Du hast die Schaltung für den ersten Rollladen erstellt und willst diese jetzt auch für die nächsten verwenden.
Also kopierst Du alle Bausteine und fügst sie erneut ein. Das ggf. mehrfach.
Wenn Du jetzt eine Änderung machst, musst Du diese Änderung an alle vorher kopierten Stellen erneut kopieren. 
Diese ganze Kopiererei wird Dir durch UDFs abgenommen.


Du kopierst also alle Bausteine (außer den Ein- und Ausgängen) anstatt in die Original-Schaltung in einen neuen UDF.
Alle Verbindungen, die normalerweise auf die echten Eingänge gehen, ziehst Du an den linken Rand des Rahmens. Wenn dort noch kein UDF-Eingang vorhanden ist, wird automatisch ein Neuer erstellt.
Die Ausgänge entsprechend nach rechts.
Durch Doppelklick auf den Rahmen kommst Du zu den UDF-Eigenschaften. Dort kannst Du zum Einen den Ein-/Ausgängen Namen geben und zum Anderen kannst Du dort z.B. die Zeitparameter der Timer nach außen weitergeben, so dass sie später für jede UDF-Verwendungsstelle unterschiedlich eingestellt werden können:







In der Hauptschaltung verwendest Du dann anstatt der originalen Schaltung den UDF und verbindest dessen Ein-/Ausgänge mit den Ein-/Ausgängen der LOGO.
Für jeden Rollladen immer nur noch den UDF verwenden.
Wenn jetzt später eine Änderung im UDF gemacht wird, kopiert LOGOSoft dies "automatisch" an alle Verwendungsstellen des UDFs.

Die gesamte Schaltung wird dadurch aber nicht kleiner, sondern verbraucht genauso viele Bausteine, als wenn man alles per Hand kopieren würde.
Sie unterliegen auch den gleiche Restriktionen.
Wenn z.B. Merker im UDF verwendet werden, wird in jeder UDF-Kopie ein anderer Merker verwendet. Da dabei immer der nächst freie verwendet wird, können das durchaus auch Sondermerker (so denn sie noch frei sind) sein.


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 August 2018)

> Ich wäre aber auch mit den Listenpreisen zufrieden



Die Logo 8 ist die neueste, hier hilft Google.
 Erweiterungen würde ich mit Transsistorausgängen verwenden.


----------



## GLT (26 August 2018)

Falls es sich tatsächlich um Jalousien/Raffstore handelt, brauchst Du zwingend ein Absicherung wegen Windlast, d.h. einen Windmesser.

Auch wenn die LOGO! zuerst günstig erscheint, würde ich mal nachdenken, ob eine kleine KNX-Anlage unterm Strich nicht günstiger wäre


----------



## Maexle (28 August 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen.

Die Ein/Ausgänge an den Rand vom UDF ziehen, war der entscheidende Hinweis.


Anhang anzeigen Rollo_UDF_Zentral.lsc.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
 --> umbenennen .pdf entfernen

So wenn ich es noch hinbekomme, dass z.B nach 45 Sekunden der Ausgang wieder stromlos wird habe ich eigentlich alles.
Thema Wind: Der Windmesser ist für mich das selbe wie ein "Zentral-Auf", bzw. gibt es ja nur zwei Rollos, der Rest sind normale Rolläden.


Zu KNX: daran stört mich dass ich die Programmierung nicht selbst vornehmen kann. Bzw die Software nicht sauteuer ist.


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 August 2018)

Maexle schrieb:


> Zu KNX: daran stört mich dass ich die Programmierung nicht selbst vornehmen kann. Bzw die Software nicht sauteuer ist.


Was meinst Du mit der Aussage? Wenn die SPS KNX zur Verfügung stellt programmierst Du das doch selber.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2018)

> Zu KNX: daran stört mich dass ich die Programmierung nicht selbst vornehmen kann. Bzw die Software nicht sauteuer ist.



Es gibt auch günstige Alternativen zu einem "großen" KNX System. Ich setze bei mir ein Busch Jäger Free Home System ein.
Programmierung geht per WebInterface recht komfortabel.


----------



## Maexle (28 August 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit der Aussage? Wenn die SPS KNX zur Verfügung stellt programmierst Du das doch selber.




Dann bin ich da wohl nicht ganz im Bilde.

Für mich wurde KNX über diese "ETS-Software" programmiert/eingerichtet. Die Software meine ich liegt im vierstelligen € Bereich.


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 August 2018)

Hm, kann aber auch sein, dass ich Blödsinn erzählt habe. Die von Dir erwähnte Software braucht man wohl tatsächlich, um die einzelnen KNX-Teilnehmer zu konfigurieren. Ich hatte gedacht, dass das alles von der SPS aus laufen würde. Von der Software gibt es aber wohl eine (kostenlose) abgespeckte Version mit der man bis zu 20 Teilnehmer konfigurieren kann.


----------



## Maexle (28 August 2018)

evtl. könnte man mit 20 hinkommen.
Da ja die Aktoren, mehrere Rolläden bedienen können.... keine Ahnung


----------



## Maexle (30 August 2018)

GLT schrieb:


> ob eine kleine KNX-Anlage unterm Strich nicht günstiger wäre




Scheinbar bin ich jetzt mit 10 Rolläden schon am Maximum der Logo angekommen.

Anhang anzeigen 10_Rollo.lsc.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
 --> .pdf entfernen



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Könntest du deine Dateien das nächste mal vielleicht komprimieren ( .ZIP )



Anhang anzeigen 10_Rollo.lsc.zip


Könnt Ihr das mal bitte gegenchecken, Danke.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 August 2018)

Könntest du deine Dateien das nächste mal vielleicht komprimieren ( .ZIP ) und dann anhängen.
Dann tun wir uns leichter.


----------



## hucki (30 August 2018)

Den UDF solltest Du auch mit hochladen, denn zumindest meine LOGO!Soft weiß nicht, was darin steht und kann demzufolge auch keine Infos darüber abgeben.

Definitiv hast Du aber die max. 20 möglichen Hardwareausgänge erreicht.
Wenn Du mehr brauchst, musst Du in eine 2. LOGO investieren (Oder z.B. auf S7-1200 wechseln). Die LOGOs können über Netzwerk verbunden werden. Bietet sich z.B. für EG/OG mit separaten Unterverteilungen an.

Und warum stehen eigentlich 2 Rollläden (und nicht nur einer) im UDF?
Sind die in Abhängigkeit voneinander?


----------



## Maexle (1 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier die UDF 
Anhang anzeigen 2xS+Z_UDF.lma.zip



Ich habe 2 Rollos in das UDF eingefügt um ein wenig mehr Übersicht zu haben. Noch dazu sind in vielen Räumen 2 Rollläden.


----------

